# Dell latitude c600: Sound Problems

## protege

I am having trouble trying to setup sound on my dell lattitude c600 laptop.  I know in Windows, that the driver is ESS Maestro 3i Wdm Audio Driver.  

When trying to set it up in gentoo 1.2, I compiled in my v2.4.19-gentoo-r5 kernel ESS Maestro3/Allegro driver as a module.  After that, I then checked /lib/modules/2.4.19-gentoo-r5/kernel/drivers/sound/ and found maestro3.o.  After that I added 

```
alias sound-slot-0 maestro3
```

to my /etc/modules.conf.  

The instructions for what I was doing came from here.

http://www.zabbo.net/maestro3/

So far I have not add any luck trying to get sound to work.  Has anyone else had luck with maestro3, or dell laptops using this sound device?

Thanks,

Protege

----------

## kybber

I am using a Latitude C810 with the Maestro3 and it works just fine!

I assume you have read the desktop configuration guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/desktop.xml#doc_chap3 ?

There is no need to compile the kernel with support for maestro3 since alsa provides its own driver called snd-maestro3. Simply exchange all instances of snd-emu10k1 in the desktop config guide with snd-maestro3, and it should work.

----------

## protege

Ah, I didn't even see that.  Thanks for pointing that out to me   :Very Happy:  .  That should make things a whole lot easier.  

Protege

----------

## kybber

No problem  :Smile: . Just one more thing: For some reason alsa cannot be added with rc-update, so I added alsasound instead (Yeah, I'm a Linux newbie. All I know is that alsa resides in /etc/modules.d/ whereas alsasound is in /etc/init.d/). Alsasound needs to be added to the boot runlevel instead of default, so the syntax for rc-update becomes:

rc-update add alsasound boot

At least this works for me. Got sound in KDE as well as in console.

//This message has been edited//

----------

## jadenjahner

I have the maestro3 on my Dell Inspiron also, and I merely compiled the maestro3 module. I don't use alsa, just the module. Works fine for me.

----------

## frippz

I tried to swap the emu10k1 for snd-maestro3, but it didn't work. I then took a chance and tried with only maestro3 and now the alsa-driver started to compile.

A bit weird, is it not?

----------

